# Daily Chat: October 2016



## ArtistForum (Sep 14, 2015)

I think October is probably my favorite month.

The temperature starts falling, but it isn't cold yet either.

It's a perfect time for camping and hiking.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

happy October everyone!! :wings:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

We spent last night in our RV in our yard, boxes everywhere to unpack because we had the RV in for repairs until the last minute. The house is almost empty and we got rid of a ton of stuff and stored a ton of stuff. Tomorrow we drive to the CG and try to settle in. Friday we sign the closing papers on our house and become officially with out sticks and bricks. I'm exhausted!

Now we get to see if we can live in it through the winter. If not, I'm not sure but, I could retire ahead of time and head for Florida or get an apartment for the winter.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

your about to live many peoples dream it's exciting times!! =)


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

whatever that s...stuff is thats been posted revently in digital forum - its not art. maybe trolling tho.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Now we get to see if we can live in it through the winter. If not, I'm not sure but, I could retire ahead of time and head for Florida or get an apartment for the winter.


 I forgot which state you are in Dick. Let me tell you retirement is a truly wonderful thing. Not having to be on a schedule is heaven.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I'm going to be looking for a winter scene on the internet for the next reference photo to paint. The weather is gorgeous here but I haven't been up to taking advantage of it. Perhaps I'll get a walk in today. Hope everyone has a great day and if you could please check out my latest finished painting in the oil painting forum. I'm open to criticism on it.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

abt2k15 said:


> whatever that s...stuff is thats been posted revently in digital forum - its not art. maybe trolling tho.


Do you mean BWAAA?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

might be the case


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I did a lot of browsing on the internet yesterday and didn't come up with anything that really hit me as wanting to try painting it. There is one photo that I liked but I think I'll still look some more today. If I'm going to spend time on something I want it to be something that can enthuse me. I am considering attempting another impressionistic painting....all my other ones have ended in the dumpster and would sure like to do one that I can hang in my hallway. 

I've been looking for some videos on hints for doing impressionistic paintings and came up with a few but nothing really good. If you have any links to videos that could help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

So, I go to work this morning, fire up the computer and discover they have changed the lock screen photo, look familiar @TerryCurley?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

@Susan Mulno do you think you should have maybe cropped this before posting it?


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I thought I did?


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

In about 10 days I am gonna spend a week camping.

I soooooooo need this.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The nightly dog pile.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

What's going on in your corner of the world this week?


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for asking! I got to play fiddle with some fellow bluegrass musicians Sunday night at a local watering hole. I'm still floating.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

We took my kids to the state fair yesterday.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

just said:


> We took my kids to the state fair yesterday.


Cool! Fun times with the family are the most precious memories and it is what really makes for a good life. 

We didn't get to the fair this year.:unhappy: But I did spend Saturday at the movies with 4 of my grandchildren seeing "Storks".:laugh:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> So, I go to work this morning, fire up the computer and discover they have changed the lock screen photo, look familiar @TerryCurley?


:laugh: YES That is the reference picture I used for my painting. I took it from the Windows screen savers when you first sign on to windows. I love those pictures that come up when you first sign on and often save them.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

dickhutchings said:


> Thanks for asking! I got to play fiddle with some fellow bluegrass musicians Sunday night at a local watering hole. I'm still floating.


You should have taken a video! We would have loved to have seen it!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

just said:


> We took my kids to the state fair yesterday.


Now I am going to sit here craving a corn dog! :biggrin:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cricket VS said:


> You should have taken a video! We would have loved to have seen it!


Maybe next time.:biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

whenever i finish a painting i spent alot of hrs into i feel kind of empty and lost after i call it done ^^ it´s like a "ok.. so what now? should i have done better?" feeling. i just cant help it. does anyone have the same feeling? like you put so much of yourself into it and you are really excited and even when you are not painting you thinkn about what you are going to fix/ finish/ final touch next and once its over i feel like im at point zero again ^^ can anyone relate to that? i found routine to bring me up again. doing fundamental practises help. getting more knowledge. still .. it kind of sucks because i know its really just my mind playing dumb with me and i could progress so much faster without this kind of block after each serious painting where i challenge myself. looking back at old work seeing the progress is also highly encouraging but can only do so much XD


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

abt2k15 said:


> whenever i finish a painting i spent alot of hrs into i feel kind of empty and lost after i call it done ^^ it´s like a "ok.. so what now? should i have done better?" feeling. i just cant help it. does anyone have the same feeling? like you put so much of yourself into it and you are really excited and even when you are not painting you thinkn about what you are going to fix/ finish/ final touch next and once its over i feel like im at point zero again ^^ can anyone relate to that? i found routine to bring me up again. doing fundamental practises help. getting more knowledge. still .. it kind of sucks because i know its really just my mind playing dumb with me and i could progress so much faster without this kind of block after each serious painting where i challenge myself. looking back at old work seeing the progress is also highly encouraging but can only do so much XD


OH BOY CAN I RELATE TO THIS! What really helps me is to post the painting here. Most everyone here is encouraging and points out the good points of the painting in addition to giving advice. I find I have become much more attached to my paintings lately. When I was doing them to be sold I kind of didn't care as much about them, but now that I'm doing them in the hopes that I can create something that my family will be happy to have I put more care into them.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*What are you working on?*

How about sharing what you are currently working on. I started a scene of NYC. Not much to it yet. I plan to make it a snow scene. I don't have a reference photo per-se but several that I'm taking pieces from.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bella has a question.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

aaaaaaw she's a princess!!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Haven't had much/any time for art lately. We decided that our RV choice was wrong for us so we traded it in for a fifth wheel. Now we have plenty of room and everything is up to date, we bought new. We're settled in at our new campground address and I hope to find time for some art now.

We have a beautiful little pond beside us with a blue heron and some geese living there at the moment. It's going to make a great place to set up an easel and do some plein aire paintings.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

happy halloween boo!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Missing my camping time already...









Can you believe it is already the last day of October? :surprise:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

nice picture


----------

